# Best place to put a 4-guage power cable through firewall



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm in the process of doing a stereo install, and I need to get a big 4-guage power cable through the firewall of my '05 Altima somehow. I'd rather not drill new holes if I can avoid it. In most other installs I've done, I was able to find either an unused hole, or slide it in beside the main wiring harness.

Any help will be much appreciated! TIA!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

As usual I managed to find the information I was looking for right after I posted the question.. :loser: 

If anyone is looking for this same information, here are links to the answers:

Altimas.net -- VERY useful info! 

NissanForums.com

Altimas.net


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad you have the initiative to search!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

I always search before posting questions, but in this case I just didn't find the answers I needed until after. I guess that's just Murphy's law of e-forums.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

UPDATE!

I finally ran the 4-guage cable through the firewall today without any hitches. The basic trick is to plan ahead, take your time, and do it properly.

I'm in the process of posting pictures and basic decriptions of how I did my install on my CarDomain site. Below are some pics excerpted from there...










































I'll post more pics later today (it's 2:30am -- time for bed)...


----------

